# Montage in Pakistan!?!?



## godi (30 Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Mein Chef will das ich nach Pakistan zu einer Baustelle fliege für ein bis zwei Wochen.
Jetzt habe ich mich ein wenig informiert über das Land und da ist es gerade nicht so ruhig wie in Österreich / Deutschland.
Naja eigentlich sind Reisewarnungen ausgesprochen und wenn es nicht wirklich nötig ist sollte man auch nicht dort hin.

War von euch schon jemand in Pakistan?
Fliegt ihr überhaupt zu solchen Baustellen?
Bekommt ihr da eine Gefahrenzulage oder Prämie oder sonstige Entschädigungen? In welcher höhe?

Was ist da alles zu beachten bevor man in so ein Land fliegt?
Impfung?
....?


Irgendwie will ich nicht in so ein Land mit normalen Monatsgehalt...

godi


----------



## MSB (30 Juli 2008)

Also allgemeine Infos hole ich mir immer bei den "Länderinformationen" der Lufthansa.
http://www.lufthansa.com/online/por...vel_preparation?l=de&nodeid=2049374&cid=18002



> War von euch schon jemand in Pakistan?


Also ich persönlich nicht.



> Fliegt ihr überhaupt zu solchen Baustellen?


Ich sag mal so, warum nicht, aber es sollten mindestens dieser Eckpunkt stimmen:
Guide vom Kunden, der sich in der Gegend und den Landestypischen Geschichten auskennt,
vom Englischen in die Landessprache übersetzen kann ...

Das ist beim "Umgang" mit den Moslems mit Sicherheit nicht zu unterschätzen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mst (31 Juli 2008)

Schöne grüße erstmal aus Kasachstan,

Ich bin ein Ösi ;-) und bei uns ist es so das sich die Höhe der Auslandszulage an dem Lebensstandart des Landes anpasst. Kasachstan zb. ist so das ich nur wenig mehr bekomme als wenn ich im eigenen Land übernächtige. Aber, da ich mehr als 28Tage im Ausland bin muss ich keine Lohnsteuer zahlen, somit sind meine 70 Wochenstunden auch Steuerfrei – das zahlt sich aus.

Also ich bin das erste Mal in Kasachstan, und ich kann nur sagen ohne Dolmetscher bist du hier aufgeschmissen – Kein Englisch, und sowieso kein Deutsch.

Politisch (hier gibt es keine Unruhen) ist es hier aber sicherlich nicht vergleichbar mit Pakistan. – Allerdings ist das hier ein Korruptes Land. – Hier kannst und musst du alles schmieren. Vom Zoll angefangen bis hin zu ..ich weis nicht was alles.

Eine Person des „Vertrauens“ (Dolmetscher) ist wahrscheinlich notwendig. Wie von MSB schon angesprochen. Es gibt oft Kleinigkeiten die man beachten sollte mit dem Umgang anderer Völker.

Ich bin neben der 4 Fach Impfung (Polio, usw..) auch gegen Hepatitis A +B, Typhus und Tollwut geimpft. Ebenso hab ich eine Reiseapotheke zusammengestellt (Schmerzmittel, Breitband Antibiotika, Augen- und Nasentropfen, bla bla bla…

Ich glaube ich will hier nicht in ein Krankenhaus kommen.

Eine Reiseversicherung hat meine Firma ebenso abgeschlossen (Heimtransport bei schwerwiegenden Sachen, usw.) – diese ist immer für 1 Monat verlängerbar, dh. wenn du nicht im Ausland bist brauchst du auch nicht zu bezahlen.


----------



## afk (31 Juli 2008)

mst schrieb:


> Eine Person des „Vertrauens“ (Dolmetscher) ist wahrscheinlich notwendig. Wie von MSB schon angesprochen. Es gibt oft Kleinigkeiten die man beachten sollte mit dem Umgang anderer Völker.


Da man ja auch bei solchen Einsätzen üblicherweise nicht neben der Maschine übernachtet, sollte das auch auf den Fahrer zutreffen. Ich war letztes Jahr in Indien und auf den Philippinen, und bin da zur Erkenntnis gelangt, daß man mit den üblichen, in Europa erworbenen Fahrkenntnissen bei den dort vorhandenen Verkehrsverhältnissen nicht weit kommen würde ... da braucht unsereins sogar als Mitfahrer schon ganz schön starke Nerven ...

Eine eigene Reiseapotheke ist ein Muß, Impfungen auch, dafür ist der heimische Hausarzt der richtige Ansprechpartner. Für das Reiseziel empfohlene Impfungen und Medikamente, die von der Krankenkasse nicht übernommen werden, zahlt bei uns der Arbeitgeber.

Da ich Familie habe, hätte ich mit "politischen Kriesengebieten" ein Problem, und da gehört Pakistan aus meiner Sicht dazu. Da würde auch eine höhere Bezahlung nichts dran Ändern. Allerdings habe ich die Philippinen früher auch mal als Kriesengebiet betrachtet (im Durchschnitt 1-2 Putsch-Versuche pro Jahr), vor Ort geht es da aber recht entspannt zu. Ich glaub, so ein Putschversuch erscheint bei denen nicht mal mehr auf Seite 1 bei den Tageszeitungen, der Platz ist reserviert für die wichtigen Dinge (Hochzeit von Filmstars etc.) ... 


Gruß Axel


----------



## godi (31 Juli 2008)

So jetzt habe ich auch noch herausgefunden das dort Personenbegleitschutz ist. Also da rennt immer irgendwer mit ner abgeschnittenen Bumpgun mit.

Aber was bekommt ihr da so an Prämien?
Nur das ich mich da nach was richten kann was ich verlangen kann bzw ob es sich überhaupt rentiert das ich da hinfahre und mich gefährde.

godi


----------



## Gerhard K (31 Juli 2008)

Hallo Kollege!!
Als ich noch in der Automatisierung für die Wasserkraft war, habe ich für längere Auslandseinsätze immer eigene Verträge ausgehandelt.Überstunden Wochenendarbeit,etwaige andere Prämien.Nicht zu vergessen eine eigene Versicherung für Rückholung bei Unfall usw. Eigene Lebensversicherung hatten wir auch,die die Firma bezahlt hat.Impfungen nachfragen.
lg kodi


----------



## stift (31 Juli 2008)

Also mein liebster vater war vor ca. einem Jahr für zwei wochen vom Betrieb aus in Pakistan. 
Der hat halt erzählt er hat auch immer so Personenschutz bekommen, Essen war ganz ok. Musst halt schauen dass alles gut durch is, nix rohes sonst kannste gleich im Hotelzimmer auf der Schüssel hocken bleiben. 
Außerdem hat er erzählt da du abends nichts machen kannst da du ja nur auf dem hotelzimmer rumhocken kannst hat er immer von 7 bis 20 Uhr gearbeitet, damit er schneller fertig geworden ist. Einen eigenen Fahrer brauchste sicherlich, sonst kommst du nicht zum Betrieb. 
Außerdem ist es sinvoll nur Wasser aus versiegelten Wasserflaschen zu trinken, also mit geschlossenem Deckelschröpf oder halt Papiersiegel bis nach oben an den Deckel. Die Pakistanischen Arbeiter trinken dann nämlich mal gerne aus solchen Flaschen wenn sie eine in einem unbeobachteten Moment ergattern können und füllen sie dann mit Leitungswasser wieder auf. Wenn du sowas bemerkst würd ich nicht mehr aus dieser Flasche trinken, sonst kannst du ebenfalls auf der Schüssel sitzen bleiben. 
Von der Vergütung her hat er bisschen Auslandszulage bekommen. 
Das könnte man auch sogut wie vergessen. Die Überstunden konnte er halt alle geltend machen. Damals war für Pakistan aber auch noch keine Reisewarnung draußen.


----------



## Gerhard K (31 Juli 2008)

noch was.
habe in dieversen Ländern morgens und nach dem essen immer ein schnäpschen getrunken damit mich nicht die flitzekacke erwischt.hat sehr gut geholfen.
lg


----------



## stift (31 Juli 2008)

also 400€ hat er damals zulage bekommen.


----------



## godi (31 Juli 2008)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> noch was.
> habe in dieversen Ländern morgens und nach dem essen immer ein schnäpschen getrunken damit mich nicht die flitzekacke erwischt.hat sehr gut geholfen.
> lg



Morgens schon mit Schnaps beginnen? :sm19:
Das ist schon ein wenig heftig! Aber wenns hilft! 

godi


----------



## godi (31 Juli 2008)

stift schrieb:


> also 400€ hat er damals zulage bekommen.



Naja wegen 400€ Prämie fliege ich sicher nicht dort hin.
Habe heute noch mit jemanden gesprochen der 5Wochen dort war. Der hat 1000€ pro Woche bekommen.
Also da rentiert sich die Montage auch schon für 5 Wochen.

Prämie: 5000€
Netto: ca 3000€
+ Auslandszulage: 27,7€ x35Tage = 1319,5
= 4320€ zusätzlich für 5 Wochen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Juli 2008)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> noch was.
> habe in dieversen Ländern morgens und nach dem essen immer ein schnäpschen getrunken damit mich nicht die flitzekacke erwischt.hat sehr gut geholfen.
> lg


 

.... das wird in Pakistian nicht klappen , oder gib es dort Alkoholisches ???


----------



## Gerhard K (31 Juli 2008)

in pakistan gibts sicher was.


----------



## Question_mark (31 Juli 2008)

*Ach, das geht schon ....*

Hallo,



			
				LiLaStern schrieb:
			
		

> das wird in Pakistian nicht klappen , oder gib es dort Alkoholisches ???



Du weisst doch, wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Gebüsch ...  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (31 Juli 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> wo ein Wille ist



da müßt ich aber schon extremen brand haben, hier ein bericht: http://barbary.blog.de/2006/04/22/alkohol_lizenz_und_fuhrerschein~747558

...wie jetz? wohnsitz in pakistan?


----------



## stift (31 Juli 2008)

> Alkohol in einem muslemischen land ist bekanntermaßen ein thema für sich. In pakistan ist er im prinzip verboten. Wenn etwas verboten ist, lässt sich damit auch immer leicht geld verdienen. So kostet ein kasten bier, der nur in großstädten in ausländischen etablissements zu erwerben ist, sage und schreibe 50 euro. Es sei denn man hat eine lizenz. Die lizenz zum trinken. Eine alkohol-lizenz.





> Pakistan: Gepanschter Alkohol - 30 Tote und über 20 Schwerverletzte
> In der südpakistanischen Hafenstadt Karachi hat die Polizei zwei Menschen festgenommen, denen vorgeworfen wird, gepanschten schwarzgebrannten Alkohol vertrieben zu haben. Durch den Genuss des Alkohols starben 30 Menschen. Weiter hieß es, dass über 20 schwer verletzt wurden. Falls diese überleben, könnten sie u. a. blind werden.




4lagig war wieder mal schneller.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Juli 2008)

Hallo QM

Ich bin gerade in Saudi-Arabien. Abgesehen davon das es hier nicht mal Gebüsche gibt, gibt es auch keinen Alk. Die Strafen sind einfach zu drastisch um das Zeug ins Land zu schmuggeln... die einzige Möglichkeit ist nen Tetrapack O-Saft nen Tag in die Sonne zu stellen ROFLMAO....

Im Flugzeug müssen vor der Landung evtl. angebrochene Flaschen versiegelt werden...... Rad ab, oder ????


Laut AA ist in Pakistan das trinken von Alk nur in der Öffentlichkeit verboten. Also scheint es dort was zu geben... mach das Land ja etwas sympatischer.....


----------



## Ralle (31 Juli 2008)

Ich persönlich würde nicht nach Pakistan gehen, für kein Geld der Welt. Wenn sie einen dort erwischen, wird man so ein Ereignis sein Leben lang nicht mehr los, falls man das ganze überhaupt übersteht. Das kann das bisschen Zusatzprämie gar nicht aufwiegen. Und der Typ mit der Knarre, ist im entscheidenden Moment entweder ganz schnell weg oder ganz schnell tot, das ist doch nur ne Beruhigungspille für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## Question_mark (31 Juli 2008)

*Pakistan*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich würde nicht nach Pakistan gehen, für kein Geld der Welt.



*ACK*

Meine persönliche Freiheit ist für mich auch unbezahlbar ...
Naja, fast 
Manchmal fühlt man sich wie ein unterbezahlter Söldner *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (31 Juli 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Manchmal fühlt man sich wie ein unterbezahlter Söldner



dafür reicht aber die ostprignitz, da muß es nicht pakistan sein


----------



## godi (31 Juli 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Manchmal fühlt man sich wie ein unterbezahlter Söldner *ROFL*
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Question_mark



Für das brauche ich aber nicht nach Pakistan weil so fühle ich mich in Österreich auch!


----------



## Question_mark (31 Juli 2008)

*Grins ...*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> dafür reicht aber die ostprignitz, da muß es nicht pakistan sein



Solange du in der Ostprignitz noch rauchen, saufen und P***en darfst, ist doch alles im grünen Bereich. Wenn die EU-Regierung dir das alles verboten hat, kannst Du immer noch nach Pakistan auswandern 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (31 Juli 2008)

*Der LiLaStern in Saudi Arabien*

Hallo,



			
				LiLaStern schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerade in Saudi-Arabien.



Lässt eigentlich nur einen Rückschluss zu : Dein Chef mag Dich nicht *ROFL*

Mein Mitgefühl

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Juli 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Danke. Aber so schlimm ist es hier nicht...... Und eine Woche ohne Bier tun mal ganz gut....

(Man kann sich so etwas auch schönreden.... ) *ROFL*



Das Land ist zum kotzen und die Leute hier gleich mit :sw8:


----------



## Question_mark (31 Juli 2008)

*Achtung, das Tetra-Pak*

Hallo LiLaStern,

wünsche Dir trotz der Umstände alles Gute und baldige Rückkehr in das Lipperland. Wer diese Länder kennt, weiss warum der Papst nach der Rückkehr auf dem römischen Flughafen zuerst die Erde küsst. 
Aber auf dem Flughafen Lippstadt/Paderborn macht sich das nicht so gut 

Und guck mal nach dem Tetra-Pak, bevor dat Ding explodiert *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## mst (1 August 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das Land ist zum kotzen und die Leute hier gleich mit :sw8:


 
*ACK* Kasachstan ist gleich - Die sind für die Zivilisation noch nicht bereit!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 August 2008)

Hallo Question Mark,
Das mit dem Papst und dem Flughafen....dazu muß ich etwas sagen.
Johannes Paul war im Gelobten Land Paderborn und hat in der Senne eine Predigt gehalten das war das Ereignis für uns im Hochstift. Er ist auch auf dem Flughafen Paderborn-Lippstadt gelandet, ob er den Boden geküßt hat weiß ich nicht aber ich denke schon Paderborn kommt doch gleich nach Rom....oder...?
mfg Helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 August 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> .......in das Lipperland. Wer diese Länder kennt, weiss warum der Papst nach der Rückkehr auf dem römischen Flughafen zuerst die Erde küsst.
> Aber auf dem Flughafen Lippstadt/Paderborn macht sich das nicht so gut
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 

Hallo QM.

Ich bewundere immer wieder deine Geografiekenntnisse. Aber ich fliege nicht ueber Paderborn. Da sind die Verbindungen zu mau. Und in Hannover betrete ich das Rollfeld nicht. Also eruebrigt sich ein KUSS ROFLMAO


----------



## ASEGS (7 August 2008)

Also meine Assistentin, war - besser ist -noch in Indien. Sie war zuvor in Parkistan. Für ein Projekt mit Praktikum angehängt. 
1 Monate Parkistan, 3 Monate Indien. 
Sie kommt Anfang Sep. zurück. Wir sind alle gespannt, was Sie noch so als Frau erzählen kann, neben den was sie uns schon berichtet hat in den Telefonaten und dem was Sie in den Emails schrieb. 
Nein... ich habe Sie nicht gezwungen dahingeschickt. Sie wollte in diese Länder und dort arbeiten. 
Nun ja... sie ist groß, blond und kommt ursprünglich aus Polen, und fiehl anscheinend verdammt auf dort, trotz Kopfbedeckung, die Sie tragen mußte auf der Straße. Sie wurde in Parkistan ständig von Sicherheitsleuten begleitet, und das im Doppelpack. 
Sie schrieb uns, das man dort mit Essen und was zu trinken unbedingt aufpassen muß. Alles ist anders sagte sie immer wieder. Neben dem Elend was man wohl sieht und der ziemlich verrückten Fahrweise,.. einfach alles. ohne einen der einen fährt ist man aufgeschmissen.

Ich selbst war vor gut 4 Jahren für 2 Wochen dort. Weil ich ein afganisches Patenkind in Parkistan habe. Ich kann nur sagen, das das Leben dort - mit unseren Augen betrachtet- einen Pfifferling wert ist. Die Menschen kennen dort aber meist nichts anderes. Das nennen Sie halt Leben dort. 

Wünsche Dir viel Glück.. und komme heile wieder 

Gruß 
ASEGS


----------

